# Economic mess impact?



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

Feeling the pinch? Or seeing the effects on services, prices, etc around you?

Like...we were planning to take our house guests to the new museum tomorrow, but...

"_*Staff cuts close museum shops *
The Acropolis Museum’s restaurant, popular with Athenians and tourists for its good food, service and view, is closing tomorrow as its workers’ contracts have expired, it emerged yesterday. 
Another 11 gift shops ... at ancient sites and museums across the country are to be closed down too."_

Sigh.


----------



## vasgian (Oct 3, 2010)

The effects of the economic crisis are not so obvious yet at least not in Athens. Outside of the capital you are going to see a really worse economic condition!


----------



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

vasgian said:


> The effects of the economic crisis are not so obvious yet at least not in Athens. Outside of the capital you are going to see a really worse economic condition!


Sure seeing a lot of shops closing here in the city. And a lot of people getting well and truly enraged by the swines in power who're granting a tax AMNESTY !!! Go black market! Carry on all you Kolonaki plastic surgeons making less than 12,000 /year!! Sucks to you, honest citizens!!!
And they've just established another boondoggle -the National Council for Research and Development and Technology costing ONE BILLION Euros.


----------

